# What am I?



## Yogi (Feb 24, 2013)

Found these guys in a very bad place and was wondering what they are any help be great?

I live on the Northern Rivers NSW.


So let me know what ya think? 





Cheers Yogi


----------



## Snakegirl55 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like a baby Eastern Brown we caught one in our yard and let it go elsewhere as we didnt want it to bite our dogs  It looked just like that with those black head markings that they lose when they grow up.


----------



## Emilie (Feb 24, 2013)

Pretty sure they are Eastern brown babies. I would not gamble on them being harmless that's for sure


----------



## Yogi (Feb 24, 2013)

I found 5 out of about 18 eggs that hatched. Awesome I ll relocate the ones i have.

Thanks all.


----------



## snakelady-viper (Feb 24, 2013)

Eastern Brown hatchies


----------



## eipper (Feb 24, 2013)

Definitely eastern browns, bites from ones the size can be lethal


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 25, 2013)

As Eipper indicates, don't be lulled into any false sense of security due to size. Baby browns have caused fatal bites. They already carry a lethal dose of venom and their fangs, although small, are capable of penetrating the outer skin to inject their venom into living tissue (i.e. subcutanous injection). Ignoring immediate first aid treatment due to their small size and the lack of bleeding of bleeding or irritation at the bite sight, is a potentially fatal mistake!

So take extreme care in relocating.

Blue


----------



## Bushman (Feb 27, 2013)

Good advice Scott and Blue, as they certainly look like _Pseudonaja textilis_.
Eastern Brown Snake (Pseudonaja textilis)  | Australian Venom Research Unit


----------

